# A few Pepper Grinders in Aus timbers



## Dai Sensei (Jul 29, 2008)

Just thought you guys might appreciate the colours of the Australian timbers:

From left – Plum, Huon Pine, Flooded Gum, Red Bottlebrush, Swamp Mahogany


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Woodsurfer (Jul 29, 2008)

Australian timbers are great! Even the names are cool, bottlebrush, flooded gum... You can't make this stuff up! Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burlhunter13 (Jul 30, 2008)

your the man! nice job!


----------



## aquan8tor (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice work!! I've never made any pepper mills, but they're on my "to do" list! I love the colors of the wood you've used. They're all nice, but the last two are my favorites. What is the finish?


----------

